# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Cut Throat Finch (Photo)

## Windsa

Αρσενικό - Θηλυκό



μεταλλαξεις













Θηλυκο μωράκι


Αρσενικό μωράκι




 :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## nikolas_23

ευχαριστουμε Πωλινα πολυ ομορφα ολα τους

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

το άσπρο με τον κόκκινο λαιμό είναι υπέροχο!!!! σε ευχαριστούμεεεε

----------


## vagelis76

Πόσα ποια είδη τέτοιων πουλιών θα δούμε ακόμα???????
πανέμορφα όλα!!!!!!

----------


## mpapad

τελικά τα παραδεισάκια...  απλώς δεν υπάρχουν!!!!!  είναι τόσες οι παραλλαγές τους που σε μαγεύουν!!!  δεν είναι τυχαίο το όνομά τους!!  λες και ξεπήδησαν από τον παράδεισο!!!  Κουκλακια είναι!!!  και αν ....  κελαηδούσαν λίγο καλύτερα....  (πλέον προσωπικά έχω συνηθίσει την .... τραγουδομουρμούρα τους...  ο άντρας μου τα αποκαλεί  "τριζάτος σουμιές!!!") θα ήταν παντελώς θεϊκά!!!!

----------


## zack27

πολυ ομορφα πουλακια Πωλινα!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολύ όμορφα!!σίγουρα θα ήθελα σε δικό μου σπίτι αργότερα, αν έχω αρκετό χώρο να πάρω κ παραδείσια!!

----------

